# [X11] Ktory Xorg?

## andrzejk

Widze, ze najnowsza "stabilna" wersja dostępna w portage to 6.8.2-r6 czy ktoś, używa wyższej z sukcesem?

 A jeśli tak to skąd takową pobrać i czy warto?

Czy można się porywać na 7?

----------

## arsen

nie rozumie pytania skąd pobrać

```

emerge xorg-x11

```

i po krzyku, a co do wersji 7, sam posiadam tą wersje i działa bez zarzutów.

----------

## mbar

Ja używam snapshota 6.9.0 z overlaya przygotowanego przez nxsty (do znalezienia na Unsupported Software). Działa bez zarzutów.

----------

## rasheed

Ja niedawno przeszedłem z monolitycznego 6.x na modularny 7.0. Żadnych problemów.

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek

www.mkilimek.org

----------

## spiker

także uzywam modlarnego 7.0 i nie mam żadenych problemów

----------

## rasheed

To ja jeszcze tylko polece linka do howto - http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## OBenY

Ja sie przesiadlem z 6.9 od nxsty na modularne 7.0 dzis i w sumie mieszane uczucia, tzn wszystko dziala elegancko poza composite, ktore na 6.9 od nxsty dziala calkiem sprawnie :/

Zobaczymy co dalej, na razie testujemy...

----------

## Belliash

6.9 od nxsty i 0 problemow, moze poza wykrzaczaniem X'ow gdy przejde na konsole (np. ttyS0).

Brakuje GPU. Jakby to zostalo dodane do nxsty, to nie pzresiadam sie z chiny na 7

----------

## rasheed

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 6.9 od nxsty i 0 problemow, moze poza wykrzaczaniem X'ow gdy przejde na konsole (np. ttyS0).

 

Uh.. Nie wiem jak można czegoś takiego używać  :Confused:  Przecież to jedna z podstawowych rzeczy jakie muszą działać.

----------

## Belliash

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   6.9 od nxsty i 0 problemow, moze poza wykrzaczaniem X'ow gdy przejde na konsole (np. ttyS0). 
> 
> Uh.. Nie wiem jak można czegoś takiego używać  Przecież to jedna z podstawowych rzeczy jakie muszą działać.

 

oczywiscie mam wlaczone composite  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Rasheed, e tam zawsze jest emulator konsoli, co ?  :Smile: 

Ja tam z konsoli praktycznie nie korzystam, tzn tej w pelni tekstowej, ale fakt faktem przynajmniej jedna sesje emulatora terminala mam otwarta zawsze  :Smile: 

Co kto lubi, ja tam wole okienka, ale konsola mi tez nie straszna, ale skoro juz mam okienka i pod nimi wszystko dziala, to mozna sobie podarowac utrudnianie zycia  :Razz: 

----------

## ilny

 *Quote:*   

> Co kto lubi, ja tam wole okienka, ale konsola mi tez nie straszna, ale skoro juz mam okienka i pod nimi wszystko dziala, to mozna sobie podarowac utrudnianie zycia 

  a ja myslalem ze konsola ulatwia zycie   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## nmap

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> To ja jeszcze tylko polece linka do howto - http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

 

To samo ale po PL :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## edi15ta

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *rasheed wrote:*    *rafkup wrote:*   6.9 od nxsty i 0 problemow, moze poza wykrzaczaniem X'ow gdy przejde na konsole (np. ttyS0). 
> 
> Uh.. Nie wiem jak można czegoś takiego używać  Przecież to jedna z podstawowych rzeczy jakie muszą działać. 
> 
> oczywiscie mam wlaczone composite 

 

tez uzywam tej wersji, tez wykrzacza sie przy przechodzeniu na tty, ALE jedynie wtedy gdy przechodze na tty1. wydaje mi sie dlatego iz tam mam splasha. natomiast gdy przechodze na tty6, lub tty5 wtedy ani razu X-y nie zaliczyly zwiechy.

----------

## wuja

No to się przyłączę.

Po instalacji 7.0 X-y wstały, mysz działała ale cała klawiatura służyła tylko i wyłącznie jako przyciski lupy: pierwsze naciśnięcie dowolnego klawisza*/ powoduje powiększenie ekranu, drugie zmniejsza to powiększenie a trzecie przywraca normalną wielkość. Nawet nie mogłem sie przełączyć w tryb konsoli. Martwy był chyba tylko Alt, ale już Alt+F1, Ctrl+Alt+F.... działały tak jak i wszystko inne -> LUPA

Oczywiście xf86-input-keyboard zainstalowałem i nie robiłem żadnych kombinacji ze skrótami klawiaturowymi.

Po powrocie do 6.8.2-r6 jest ok.

Ki diabeł?  :Twisted Evil: 

*/ (Na to blondynka: a który klawisz jest dowolny?   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Raku

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   6.9 od nxsty i 0 problemow, moze poza wykrzaczaniem X'ow gdy przejde na konsole (np. ttyS0). 
> 
> Uh.. Nie wiem jak można czegoś takiego używać  Przecież to jedna z podstawowych rzeczy jakie muszą działać.

 

bo ja wiem?

nie każdy korzysta z konsoli po porcie szeregowym   :Very Happy: 

hint: ttyS0

----------

## Belliash

Moj blad  :Wink: 

J nie spreawdzlem innych konsol, na tty0 sypia sie X'y => nie mam splasha, ale mam frame buffera.

----------

## rooter666

postanowiłem sprawdzić jak działa ten xorg 7

ale natrafiłem na rebus 

 *Quote:*   

> Otwieramy plik /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask w naszym ulubionym edytorze i przeklejamy pełną listę pakietów należących do modularnego X do pliku package.unmask. 

 

o jaką listę chodzi ,skąd ją pobrać ?

----------

## Grosik

 *rooter666 wrote:*   

> o jaką listę chodzi ,skąd ją pobrać ?

 

Chodzi o liste pakietow w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask znajdujacych sie po:

 *Quote:*   

> # Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org> (07 Aug 2005)
> 
> # Modularized X, upstream release candidates

 

(pierwszy na liscie:  app-doc/xorg-docs, a ostatni: x11-themes/xcursor-themes)

----------

## damjanek

Dla osób, którym nieszczególnie chce się headować i tailować /usr/portage/profile/package.mask

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

# Modularized X, upstream release candidates

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/appres

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-apps/beforelight

x11-apps/bitmap

x11-apps/editres

x11-apps/fonttosfnt

x11-apps/fslsfonts

x11-apps/fstobdf

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-apps/ico

x11-apps/lbxproxy

x11-apps/listres

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mkcfm

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/proxymngr

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/rstart

x11-apps/scripts

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-wm/twm

x11-apps/viewres

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xbiff

x11-apps/xcalc

x11-apps/xclipboard

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xconsole

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-apps/xdbedizzy

x11-apps/xditview

x11-apps/xdm

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xedit

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xeyes

x11-apps/xf86dga

x11-apps/xfd

x11-apps/xfindproxy

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xfs

x11-apps/xfsinfo

x11-apps/xfwp

x11-apps/xgamma

x11-apps/xgc

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xkbprint

x11-apps/xkbutils

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xlogo

x11-apps/xlsatoms

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xlsfonts

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xman

x11-apps/xmessage

x11-apps/xmh

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xmore

x11-apps/xphelloworld

x11-apps/xplsprinters

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xrefresh

x11-apps/xrx

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/xsetmode

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-apps/xsetroot

x11-apps/xsm

x11-apps/xstdcmap

x11-apps/xtrap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwud

>=x11-base/kdrive-6

x11-base/xorg-server

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-libs/liboldX

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/libXevie

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/libxkbui

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

x11-libs/libXprintUtil

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXTrap

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/gccmakedep

x11-misc/imake

x11-misc/lndir

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/printproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/xcursor-themes
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords dla osób korzystających ze stabilnej gałęzi drzewa portage

```
# Modularized X, upstream release candidates 

app-doc/xorg-docs ~x86

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools ~x86

media-fonts/encodings ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-alias ~x86

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf ~x86

media-fonts/font-bh-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo ~x86

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-dec-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1 ~x86

media-fonts/font-isas-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-jis-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-micro-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho ~x86

media-fonts/font-misc-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-sony-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-sun-misc ~x86

media-fonts/font-util ~x86

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic ~x86

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1 ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/appres ~x86

x11-apps/bdftopcf ~x86

x11-apps/beforelight ~x86

x11-apps/bitmap ~x86

x11-apps/editres ~x86

x11-apps/fonttosfnt ~x86

x11-apps/fslsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/fstobdf ~x86

x11-apps/iceauth ~x86

x11-apps/ico ~x86

x11-apps/lbxproxy ~x86

x11-apps/listres ~x86

x11-apps/luit ~x86

x11-apps/mesa-progs ~x86

x11-apps/mkcfm ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontdir ~x86

x11-apps/mkfontscale ~x86

x11-apps/oclock ~x86

x11-apps/proxymngr ~x86

x11-apps/rgb ~x86

x11-apps/rstart ~x86

x11-apps/scripts ~x86

x11-apps/sessreg ~x86

x11-apps/setxkbmap ~x86

x11-apps/showfont ~x86

x11-apps/smproxy ~x86

x11-wm/twm ~x86

x11-apps/viewres ~x86

x11-apps/x11perf ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-apps/xbiff ~x86

x11-apps/xcalc ~x86

x11-apps/xclipboard ~x86

x11-apps/xclock ~x86

x11-apps/xcmsdb ~x86

x11-apps/xconsole ~x86

x11-apps/xcursorgen ~x86

x11-apps/xdbedizzy ~x86

x11-apps/xditview ~x86

x11-apps/xdm ~x86

x11-apps/xdpyinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xdriinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xedit ~x86

x11-apps/xev ~x86

x11-apps/xeyes ~x86

x11-apps/xf86dga ~x86

x11-apps/xfd ~x86

x11-apps/xfindproxy ~x86

x11-apps/xfontsel ~x86

x11-apps/xfs ~x86

x11-apps/xfsinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xfwp ~x86

x11-apps/xgamma ~x86

x11-apps/xgc ~x86

x11-apps/xhost ~x86

x11-apps/xinit ~x86

x11-apps/xkbcomp ~x86

x11-apps/xkbevd ~x86

x11-apps/xkbprint ~x86

x11-apps/xkbutils ~x86

x11-apps/xkill ~x86

x11-apps/xload ~x86

x11-apps/xlogo ~x86

x11-apps/xlsatoms ~x86

x11-apps/xlsclients ~x86

x11-apps/xlsfonts ~x86

x11-apps/xmag ~x86

x11-apps/xman ~x86

x11-apps/xmessage ~x86

x11-apps/xmh ~x86

x11-apps/xmodmap ~x86

x11-apps/xmore ~x86

x11-apps/xphelloworld ~x86

x11-apps/xplsprinters ~x86

x11-apps/xpr ~x86

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist ~x86

x11-apps/xprop ~x86

x11-apps/xrandr ~x86

x11-apps/xrdb ~x86

x11-apps/xrefresh ~x86

x11-apps/xrx ~x86

x11-apps/xset ~x86

x11-apps/xsetmode ~x86

x11-apps/xsetpointer ~x86

x11-apps/xsetroot ~x86

x11-apps/xsm ~x86

x11-apps/xstdcmap ~x86

x11-apps/xtrap ~x86

x11-apps/xvidtune ~x86

x11-apps/xvinfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwd ~x86

x11-apps/xwininfo ~x86

x11-apps/xwud ~x86

>=x11-base/kdrive-6 ~x86

x11-base/xorg-server ~x86

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6 ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware ~x86

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo ~x86

x11-libs/libdmx ~x86

x11-libs/libdrm ~x86

x11-libs/libfontenc ~x86

x11-libs/libFS ~x86

x11-libs/libICE ~x86

x11-libs/liblbxutil ~x86

x11-libs/liboldX ~x86

x11-libs/libSM ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/libXaw ~x86

x11-libs/libXcomposite ~x86

x11-libs/libXcursor ~x86

x11-libs/libXdamage ~x86

x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

x11-libs/libXevie ~x86

x11-libs/libXext ~x86

x11-libs/libXfixes ~x86

x11-libs/libXfont ~x86

x11-libs/libXfontcache ~x86

x11-libs/libXft ~x86

x11-libs/libXi ~x86

x11-libs/libXinerama ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbfile ~x86

x11-libs/libxkbui ~x86

x11-libs/libXmu ~x86

x11-libs/libXp ~x86

x11-libs/libXpm ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXprintUtil ~x86

x11-libs/libXrandr ~x86

x11-libs/libXrender ~x86

x11-libs/libXres ~x86

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver ~x86

x11-libs/libXt ~x86

x11-libs/libXTrap ~x86

x11-libs/libXtst ~x86

x11-libs/libXv ~x86

x11-libs/libXvMC ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86dga ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86misc ~x86

x11-libs/libXxf86vm ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-misc/gccmakedep ~x86

x11-misc/imake ~x86

x11-misc/lndir ~x86

x11-misc/makedepend ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xbitmaps ~x86

x11-misc/xkbdata ~x86

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files ~x86

x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

x11-proto/compositeproto ~x86

x11-proto/damageproto ~x86

x11-proto/dmxproto ~x86

x11-proto/evieext ~x86

x11-proto/fixesproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontcacheproto ~x86

x11-proto/fontsproto ~x86

x11-proto/glproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

x11-proto/printproto ~x86

x11-proto/randrproto ~x86

x11-proto/recordproto ~x86

x11-proto/renderproto ~x86

x11-proto/resourceproto ~x86

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto ~x86

x11-proto/trapproto ~x86

x11-proto/videoproto ~x86

x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86miscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86rushproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto ~x86

x11-proto/xineramaproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol ~x86

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors ~x86

x11-themes/xcursor-themes ~x86
```

----------

## rooter666

u mnie już działa , trochę niepotrzbne zamieszanie wprowadza brak

modułu mouse i keyboard ,powinno to być w zależnościach IMO.

ale domyśliłem się   :Smile:  i doemergowałem z palca

glxgear  nawet przyśpieszył   :Very Happy: 

```
6767 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1353.321 FPS

6778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1355.443 FPS

6756 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1350.955 FPS
```

wcześniej miałem około 1000FPS, kożystam z dri w kernelu na ati radeon9000pro

----------

## Nigredo

Ja myślałem nad przesiadką na xorg-x11-7.0, ale na forum znalazłem nieco tematów gdzie ludzie mieli problm z poprawnym działaniem ati-drivers. Dlatego mam wątpliwości.

Ma ktoś kartę ATI i sterowniki ati-drivers działające (lub nie) pod xorg 7.0?

----------

## OBenY

Ja coraz bardziej jestem zadowolny z 7.0, co prawda jestem uzytkownikiem nVidia, ale wszystko dziala ladnie, pieknie, stabilnie i szybko  :Smile:  A composite hula az milo  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Ma ktoś kartę ATI i sterowniki ati-drivers działające (lub nie) pod xorg 7.0?

 

Ja mam i działa, tylko pod overlayem 6.9.0 by nxsty, zarówno 64 jak i 32 bity są ok.

----------

## BeteNoire

Powiedzcie mi skąd mam wiedzieć jakie moduły tego nowego Xorg są mi potrzebne, żeby nie śmiecić systemu jakimiś nadmiarowymi, których i tak nie będę używał?

Acha, i kiedy w końcu to odmaskują?

----------

## rasheed

Klawiatura, myszka, stery do grafiki jeżeli nie używasz binarnych. Powinno wystarczyć, zobacz co siedzi w /usr/portage/x11-drivers.

Odmaskują jak całe portage przejdzie na modularne xorgi, to pewnie jeszcze potrwa.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja coraz bardziej jestem zadowolny z 7.0, co prawda jestem uzytkownikiem nVidia, ale wszystko dziala ladnie, pieknie, stabilnie i szybko  A composite hula az milo 

 

czy macie jakąś rade co do uruchomienia composite - bo u mnie pomimo emerge libXcomposite i composite proto oraz 

```
section "Extension"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

Option "RENDER" "Enable"

endsection
```

i 

```
Option "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

w Sekcji "Device" na nVidii nie idzie za ch... (na modularnym X.org u)

na overlayu 6.9.0 chodziło bez problemu

----------

## andrzejk

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Ja myślałem nad przesiadką na xorg-x11-7.0, ale na forum znalazłem nieco tematów gdzie ludzie mieli problm z poprawnym działaniem ati-drivers. Dlatego mam wątpliwości.
> 
> Ma ktoś kartę ATI i sterowniki ati-drivers działające (lub nie) pod xorg 7.0?

 

Udało mi się i po statrx mam okientka wiec jest raczej ok. Mam Mobility Radoeona 9600.

Jedynie mam problem z emergem kde.

----------

## damjanek

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> section "Extension"
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj wyciąć tą linikę z Option "RENDER" "Enable".

----------

## OBenY

Co znaczy, ze nie chca chodzic? tzn jaki objaw  :Smile: 

Aha a ten Option RENDER "Enabled" wywal, bo  tak jest wlaczone przez iksy domyslnie:

Moja sekcja odnosnie composite i grafiki wyglada tak:

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

        Option      "NoLogo" "True"

        Option      "DPMS" "True"

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VideoRam    131072

EndSection

```

----------

## nbvcxz

OBenY sorki mój błąd; composite rzeczywiście jest włączone OK; w ebuildzie nxsty'ego było jeszcze compose-cache (wymaga osobnych patchy) i dokładnie tą 'rzecz' miałem w głowie.

----------

## Prompty

To ja moze jeszcze zadam pytania : 

1.co to jest composite ? :}

2.co sie stalo z /usr/lib/X11/rgb ? musialem wywalic to z configu X

3.czy musze dawac render enable jezeli mam "RenderAccel"

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> To ja moze jeszcze zadam pytania : 
> 
> 1.co to jest composite ? :}

 

Rozszerzenie pozwalające na transluencję czyli prawdziwą przezroczystość.

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> 2.co sie stalo z /usr/lib/X11/rgb ? musialem wywalic to z configu X

 

Nie ma i nie będzie. Po emergu x11 jest stosowny komunikat, który należy przeczytać.

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> 3.czy musze dawac render enable jezeli mam "RenderAccel"

 

Nie. Zgodnie z howto na gentoo-wiki - render samoczynnie się enabluje.

----------

## OBenY

Compose - to zaleznosc Composite, taki podmodul. A to cale compose-cache, zadnych wymiernych korzysci nie daje, ale jak chcesz je uaktywnic, to generalnie nie musisz nic robic, wystarczy, ze zalozysz katalog $HOMEDIR/.compose-cache i tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## ilny

Zmergowalem xorg 7.0, wszytko dziala bez zarzutu...oprocz fontow a raczej niektorych programow  :Wink:  Dodalem do /etc/make.conf flage nls i niektore programy ktore jej uzywaja poprostu nie chca sie uruchomic np. nedit.

Czy usuniecie tej flagi spowoduje jakies problemy (pytam bo bedzie to trwalo jakis czas i wolalbym sie upewnic przed rozpoczeciem   :Wink:  ) opis flagi  *Quote:*   

> nls - użycie flagi nls powoduje instalację wszystkich wersji czcionek różnych od ISO-8859-1.

 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

```
[11:38:17]            --- | Topic for #gentoo-dev is: Gentoo Development || Modular X unmasking around Jan. 25, prepare your packages
```

Dobrze wiedzieć  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Czyli trzeba się na mały update przygotować?

Czy emerge sam wykryje co mi potrzeba i bezboleśnie zupdatuje Xorg 6.8 do 7.0?

----------

## OBenY

No to fajnie wiedziec  :Smile:  Przynajmniej nie bedzie klopotow z tytulu tego, ze Xy sa w postaci modularnej  :Smile: 

----------

## Nigredo

Zainstalowałem dziź X'y 7.0 i oto wrażenia:

Ati-drivers nie działają, ale to nie problem z X'ami, lecz z kernelem (opis i rozwiązanie znalazłem już na forum). od czasu ostatniej jego kompilacji wersja GCC zmieniła się z 3.3.6 do 4.0.2 i moduł fglrx się nie ładuje. Będę musiał postawić nowe jajo i wtedy powinno być ok (najwyższy czas, bo siedzę na 2.6.11.5 kompilowanym na wielkanoc 2005).

Poza tym instalacja przebiegła bez najmniejszych problemów. Szybciej i prościej, niż się spodziewałem.

Ale prawdziwy problem sprawiają inne aplikacje. Są to:

```

x11-misc/xnview

app-text/xdvik // instalowanie razem z całym pakietem TeTeX

app-text/xpdf

x11-apps/xfontsel

```

Uruchamiają się, działają, ale wyglądają tragicznie. Jako czcionki w interfejsie używają teraz jednej z zainstalowanych, kosmicznie wybajerzonych, ozdobnych czcionek TTF. Powoduje to, że interfejs jest nieczytelny i wygląda głupio. Gdy uruchamiam jeden z nich dostaję:

```

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

```

Ktoś wie, jak sobie z tym poradzić?

Jak zrobić, żeby z tych czcionek, które mam, używały np. Arial, Tahomy lub Vardany, a nie Aethrofox?

----------

## Ratman

no niestety jeszcze nie weszło odmaskowane do portage, ale mam pytanie: - czy wg dokumentacji gentoo o migracji do modularnego Xorg mogę zrobić migrację przy instalacji gentoo? Tak mi do głowy wpadło bo siedzę i spać mi się nie chce   :Confused: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja coraz bardziej jestem zadowolny z 7.0, co prawda jestem uzytkownikiem nVidia, ale wszystko dziala ladnie, pieknie, stabilnie i szybko

 

Czy działa jeszcze?

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

U mnie wyskakuje komenda 

```
nie ma takiego polecenia
```

Nie działają wygaszacze 3D, natomiast gry i polecenie glxgears działa.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> U mnie wyskakuje komenda 
> 
> ```
> nie ma takiego polecenia
> ```
> ...

 

Bo teraz zamiast opengl-update używa się eselect

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## w.tabin

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zamiast opengl-update używa się eselect
> 
> 

 

Dzięki

A jak wygląda sprawa z wygaszaczami opengl w kde-3.5?

Są one widoczne na ekranie, pojawia się napis np. KDE-3.5 i dalej nic się nie dzieje. Obraz zatrzymuje się, oczywiście żadnych problemów z systemem, nic się nie zawiesza.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Nigredo

No i gotowe. Direct Rendering działa jak należy.

Co do czcionek:

Większość programów działa już prawidłowo. Musiałem doinstalować parę paczek z czcionkami.

Jedynie XnView nadal nie chce chodzić jak należy, ale będę używał GQview

PS: czy się myle, czy to naprawdę modularne X'y zużywają znacznie mniej pamięci?

----------

## keman

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> PS: czy się myle, czy to naprawdę modularne X'y zużywają znacznie mniej pamięci?

 

Ja natomiast zauważyłem małe przyspiesznie odpalania sie xów... w sumie to widoczne...

Biurko z fvwm, ładuje sie ze dwie sekundy szybciej... miłe  :Wink: 

Nie wiem dlaczego tak sie dzieje, ale nie narzekam  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## nigdydosc

nie macie problemów z wyświetlaniem czcionek np w mplayerze albo xmmsie ? u mnie sa ślaczki znaki zapytanie itp. Moze trzeba jakas paczke z fontami zainstalowac, tylko jaka ?

----------

## ilny

Ja tez zauwazylem ze mniej pamietci zjadaja mi X ale moze to tylko zludzenie   :Laughing:  a co do fontow tez mam problem z niektorymi programami   :Confused: 

----------

## Nigredo

Większość programów powraca do normalności, jak się doinstaluje nast. paczki:

```

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

```

Oraz parę innych z tej grupy. Najważniejsze są font-adobe-75dpi oraz font-adobe-100dpi. Jak się je zainstaluje, to działają xpdf, xdvi, xfontsel i parę innych.

Niestety XnView nadal nie za bardzo chce działać. Uruchamia się, ale się wywala już po wybrniu file -> open. Pisze, że brak mu czcionki, ale nie pisze jakiej. Więc nic nie zdziałam  :Evil or Very Mad: 

OpenOffice wywala się podczas przewijania menu wyboru czcionki (co można obejść używając prawoklik -> font -> nazwa_czcionki).

Update: XnView już działa ok, ale z Openoffice'm nadal są problemy.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> ...ale mam pytanie: - czy wg dokumentacji gentoo o migracji do modularnego Xorg mogę zrobić migrację przy instalacji gentoo?.....

 

Przyłączam się do pytania. Czy można instalować xorg-x11 w wersji modularnej na czystym Gentoo?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## spiker

ja tak zrobiłem  i mi działa. 

PS nie rozumiem po co pytać o mozliwosc stawiania na czystym gentoo jak to jest oczywiste  :Smile: 

----------

## Ratman

Odpowiadam sam sobie i innym - po empirycznej próbie - można, a nawet powiedziałbym należy - teraz po zemergowaniu KDE dołączam co potrzebuję.

----------

